# Software for selling photo's



## selo (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi,

We are looking for a software that will help us presentate our photo's in a more professional way. Our selling process are done in two ways, online and offline. For online we use a program with watermarked and low resolution photos. But for offline (customer has to come to the shop) we presentate in high-res and no watermark.

The things we are looking for:
- Option to zoom in and out
- Option to crop
- Not able to leave the program (so we can leave the customers alone while they are selecting the photos)
- Simple to use
- Option to add to favorites (or flag)
- Option to only see the selected/flagged images

Any ideas?

Sytist - Photography Proofing & Shopping Cart - PicturesPro seems like a good program for both online and offline. But we would like to only sell offline in the feature, so i am not sure if this program is good for us.

Does anyone have experience of customers buying photos after their initial order? For example after the 1st order session we would like to create a webshop where customers can order additional products, i am not sure if it will be worth the time.


----------



## sscarmack (Mar 3, 2016)

I use Sytist and absolutely love it!!!

You can add offline orders into the system, and the best part is if you ever decide to start doing online sales, you are already equipped to do so.

Whats nice about Sytist is you get free upgrades, they have expense tracking, and when you put in your orders you can track them by the day, month or even see what you sold for the year. They have a lot of awesome features and I highly recommend it.

Coming from someone who has used their software for over a year, and I actually have been "featured" on their website for "having a nice site", like examples what you can do with their products, etc.


I do Sports photos and usually 75% remember to bring back their envelopes and money. Meaning the other 25% either don't order or they order online. And some people actually order more once they get their photos back and really like them. Thats where the website really comes into play.

The parent (customer) can make an account and everything can be tracked right there. All their previous orders, etc.

So when I hand out my envelopes, I give them the option to give me their email address and I usually offer them 10% off if they order online. More likely than not, they will spend more money if they order online.


----------



## selo (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for your advice. Is it possible to use sytist only for the login client part. So ones they login they will see the gallery and add products to cart? I allready have a website and I dont want to rebuild it with sytist.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't sell much, but I use Photocart from PicturesPro, which was the precursor to Stylist.  

Right from the start, I was impressed with the software and the support from the company and the community of users.


----------



## selo (Mar 7, 2016)

Unfortunately sytist doesn't offer iDeal payment. Is there a software like sytist with ideal payment?

Or a software without online proofing for proofing in person?


----------

